# Security Camera's and loudspeaker warnings



## slobberchops (Oct 31, 2018)

Hello All,

First time poster and very new to UrbEx.

I visited a mansion last weekend that has previously had no security according to older reports. I noticed approaching the property that some camera's had been installed but thought nothing of it. 

Getting up close to the building, I was startled by a loudspeaker recording of 'You are trespessing, and footage of you has been recorded and will be used as evidence against you'.

It was enough to make me flee the place, but Im wondering if any of you have had experiences with this type of security before?

I was just the for photographs like most others.

Thanks.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 31, 2018)

Yup. Often they are prerecords and just bluffing.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Oct 31, 2018)

I had this a lot when i used to go to an old animal testing site.
Often just a scare. Although if you do hear it be cautious.


----------



## krela (Oct 31, 2018)

So long as you're not breaking criminal law there's not much they can do either way! Getting caught is a fact of the hobby.


----------



## smiler (Oct 31, 2018)

krela said:


> So long as you're not breaking criminal law there's not much they can do either way! Getting caught is a fact of the hobby.



Ain't that the truth,


----------



## Sabtr (Oct 31, 2018)

Be warned too that there are actual live security cameras at some sites which are connected to live feeds from security. Those can and will warn you to stay away.
Not that you want to be exploring a live substation in Middlesborough though! *** Seriously - don't ***


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 31, 2018)

KPUrbex said:


> I had this a lot when i used to go to an old animal testing site.
> Often just a scare. Although if you do hear it be cautious.



Im guessing thats the same one that I was scared out of by these lol


----------



## Scattergun (Nov 1, 2018)

You may have walked by a pir sensor. Or multiple sensors. It's really dependant on the site what they're used to trigger - a loud audible alarm (much like the one you experienced) predominantly for waking the neighbours and scaring the shite out of would be intruders, a silent system connecting remotely to an off site security source or the cops who'll turn up unannounced to catch you out, or perhaps a combination of both. 

It may be worth finding out if they get a response by hiding close by and looking to see who turns up. If that's an option. As already mentioned if you're just there taking pictures at most you'll be told to beat it. The pikeys up here have that nailed. In many cases you might find no one turns up at all although I would advise against announcing on a public forum that a property's security system doesn't work. Keep that to yourself.

As for cameras, I tend to stay as far out of their line of sight as I can if at all possible until I can make a fairly educated guess that they're not active. 

Here's some info on pirs if you've not already looked it up;

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passive_infrared_sensor
Difference between Active Infrared (IR) Beam and Passive Infrared (PIR)
BAM Nuttall enhances on- site security with PID Systems Armadillo - Security News Desk
https://pid-systems.co.uk/


----------



## slobberchops (Nov 1, 2018)

Thanks for the info all. I did get the willies and fleed but got some shots before I left. The last report of this place was 18 months ago and the security was not in place at that time.


----------



## Wyton (Feb 24, 2019)

Hello guys and girls..thought id give an update,been away with family in Manchester and now back home,full time im hoping.

Thought id just mention that Government sites trespass isn't civil...such as a certain Grange with Lab X (Anyone find the basement under the Grange yet,deffo is as heard the Police officer and Senior Guard discussing it).

Made a visit very early Saturday Morning (did see some young looking kids over the smaller site near the traffic lights)and whilst poking about one of the 1970"s Bungalows fat northern sounding security stopped me leaving,called the Police and the next 4 hours treated like criminal..even made to walk home as Police refused to give me a lift.

The whole land is Goverment and has had numerous break in"s...wont stop me as only got a verbal warning,but watch security as not nice lumps.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 25, 2019)

KPUrbex said:


> I had this a lot when i used to go to an old animal testing site.
> Often just a scare. Although if you do hear it be cautious.



I got scared off from there some years ago with the same!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 25, 2019)

KPUrbex said:


> I had this a lot when i used to go to an old animal testing site.
> Often just a scare. Although if you do hear it be cautious.



Still havent been back to try this one again!


----------



## Wyton (Feb 25, 2019)

BikinGlynn said:


> Still havent been back to try this one again!



Looked online as heard its all getting knocked down really soon..and Huntingdon district council have the planning details online,so finally does look like its going to go.


----------



## Silverlight (Mar 2, 2019)

There does seem to be different legislation applicable to some government owned buildings. Getting caught goes with the hobby, as Krela says, but equally, (and personally) i think it is up to us to read and know the law..especially the trespass law.. and act within it at all times. Civil law? Another matter entirely. Technically, the owner of land/property can issue civil proceedings, but i cant see that happening all that often, after all, you arent required to give your personal details to anyone other than a police officer, and only then if there is evidence that a CRIME ( important word, that) is being has been or is about to be committed. (Admittedly, PACE might have changed since my day, but thats how I remember it.)


----------



## krela (Mar 2, 2019)

There's a whole, accurate section on trespass and the law which covers all of this here, it's taken directly from the home office website, no interpretation or memory involved; https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/index.php?do=trespass although in their infinite wisdom the government change their web page addresses constantly so break half of it.


----------



## Wyton (Mar 4, 2019)

Silverlight said:


> There does seem to be different legislation applicable to some government owned buildings. Getting caught goes with the hobby, as Krela says, but equally, (and personally) i think it is up to us to read and know the law..especially the trespass law.. and act within it at all times. Civil law? Another matter entirely. Technically, the owner of land/property can issue civil proceedings, but i cant see that happening all that often, after all, you arent required to give your personal details to anyone other than a police officer, and only then if there is evidence that a CRIME ( important word, that) is being has been or is about to be committed. (Admittedly, PACE might have changed since my day, but thats how I remember it.)




Trouble is its not always obvious which are Government and whats not..MOD is obvious,animal testing sites..Anyone done Huntington Life sciences,good chance you will be leaving with various body parts in a carrier bag (assuming you pay the 5p charge lol).

Has anyone took the time to see who now owns Houghton Grange..yes thats right its the Government and as it has links to RAF Wyton and the rather secret stuff they do there,its as stated not so obvious,just depends who you know and how deep you want to delve.


----------



## Potter (Apr 10, 2019)

I'd say most of these are just triggered recordings.
I didn't know Huntingdon Life Sciences had closed down. If they have, good. Evil ***ts.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 10, 2019)

Wyton said:


> Looked online as heard its all getting knocked down really soon..and Huntingdon district council have the planning details online,so finally does look like its going to go.



Ooh best get back quick!


----------



## Wyton (Apr 14, 2019)

BikinGlynn said:


> Ooh best get back quick!



Asbestos surveyors are doing the surveys ready to bring the buildings down..only trouble is the very naughty owner of the site hasn't told the company doing the surveys that there is very rare bats in the buildings and they need to have a special structure built so bats migrate to new place so old place can be knocked down.

Lots of under handed practices are going on...been all over the site as mate recently got a job working nights,looks like the Cambridge evening news might be getting a story,as said lots of dodgy stuff going on to rush through so they can level the place and all the rare species that on site,look online for reports from AECOM.

Great Crested Newt eDNA Surveys Grange
Great Crested Newt Population Assessment Surveys Entire Site
Bat activity Survey Entire Site
Bat Emergence Surveys: trees and buildings Entire Site
Further Bat Emergence Surveys Entire Site

Shame a group doesn't go down and a peaceful demonstration and get the Cambridge evening news down with them...get Home England to answer the questions...all they care about is making huge amounts of money.


----------



## krela (Apr 14, 2019)

You're better off going to the Bat Conservation Trust rather than the local papers. They're well versed in taking the legal action necessary to get such things done. 

https://www.bats.org.uk/


----------



## Wyton (Apr 14, 2019)

Thank you Krela...think i will and when they all get crushed when buildings come down,at least there will be questions asked.

Amazing what these contractors think they can get away with.


----------

